# Aptaujas >  Kādu programēšanas valodu Jūs protat?

## Vinchi

Interesanti kādu no šim programēšanas valodām jūs pieprotat viss labāk?

Domāju izveidot jaunu sadaļu forumā par programēšanas valodām, Delphi, C, Pascal, VisualBasic - par objektu programēšanas valodām.

Jo bieži vien taisot šādu tādu elektroniku sanāk saskarties ar datoravadību.

----------


## GuntisK

Vinchi! Kāpēc neieliki veco labo QBasic? Es piemēram tikai tanī rukāju.Vai viegli pāriet no vienas programmēšanas valodas uz kādu citu piemēram C?

----------


## marizo

Tas tiesa, ka elektronikā bieži nepieciešamas programmēšanas zināšanas.
Esmu nedaudz ņēmies ar TurboPascal, arī ar COM, LPT portu programmēšanu. Tā lieta nav slikta, tikai bija viena problēma- jebkura fonā darbojošās Pascal programma noslogoja proci uz visiem 100%.
Starp citu, šeit ir resurss latviešu valodā, kur es pirmo reizi izlasīju, ka tas ir tik vienkārši:
http://www.liis.lv/portprog

----------


## Delfins

Pamatdarbs ir koders   :: 

PS: līdz ar to nesaskatu nepieciešamību norādīt konkrētu valodu, tie kas māk programmēt, mācēs programmēt jebkurā citā valodā.

----------


## Vinchi

> Pamatdarbs ir koders  
> 
> PS: līdz ar to nesaskatu nepieciešamību norādīt konkrētu valodu, tie kas māk programmēt, mācēs programmēt jebkurā citā valodā.


 Lielā mērā tev ir taisnība bet ir diezgan iela atšķirība starp WEB programēšanas valodām un objektu programēšanu un arī ASM.

Protams IF, FOR, WHILE visās programēšanas valodās darbojas vienādi  ::  Pieraksts tikai nedaudz atšķiras.

----------


## Delfins

ASM nav sarežģīts, sarežģīta ir tikai pati programmēšana, jo jāzin "kam" kodē - instrukcijas, instrukciju secība, aparatūras īpatnības un arī tas, ka galvā jātur ļoti daudz infas un jārēķina paralēli lasot kodu... mūsdienās vairs neviens nekodē ASM-ā priekš win/linux ... izņemot draiverus un kerneļus protams, un citas specifiskās lietās (grafika, matemātika)

WEB ir arī sarežgīts, tikpat cik c/c++ vai delphi... katram ir sava īpatnība un pielietojums.

----------


## Vinchi

WEB programēšanas valodas ir daudz vienkāršākas par objektu programmēšanas valodā. Jo tur jau ir iebūvētas dažādas funkcijas kuras atvieglo darbu. Bet tas protams ir atkarīgs cik lielus portālus programē  ::

----------


## Velko

Tā kā strādāju par Delphi koderi, tad laikam jau tas ir tas, ko vislabāk pārzinu. Protams, neviena no pieminētajām nav sveša.

Vēl baigi iepatikusies ir sarakstā nepieminēta valoda: Python

----------


## Epis

Kā pēc nav nevienas HDL (hardware description language) kā VHDL, verilog, vai AHDL
man liekas kad šitām valodām ir lielāks sakars ar elektroniku nekā C valodai vai citām augstā līmeņa. kā nekā tā ir elektronikas loģikas valoda  :: 

Es pēdējos mēnešos to vien daru kā VHDL druākju savus loģikas kodu, 
bet tā man patīk asambleris priekš vienkāšu uzdevumu veikšanas un procesora darbības pārbaudes.  

objekt orjentētajām visual C#,C++ arī nav ne vainas tikai nav vajadzība pagaidām neko kodēt iekš tā visual C# vēlāk gan vaidzēs veidot kādu vienkāršu progu lai saslēgtu dzelzi ar kompi  ::

----------


## Imis

12 gadu vecumaa, he nemaz ne tik sen iznaak - 7 gadus atpakalj tikai, iemaciijos html, tas bija smiekligi, nezsinaju tadu jedzienu ka pamaciiba tutorialis, ar notepat tureeju atveertu delfi.lv lapas sourci un skatiijos te kjeburos, te lapaa, lidz 2 ned laika saaku saprast kas ir kas. Tad naaca php kkur 8 klases pashaas beigaas, pat paaris komerciaalas lietas uztaisiiju, nopelniju. Tad izdomaaju pamuljkjoties ar C, kas veiksmigi izdevaas. Tad skolaa maaciija pascal, apgut nacas protams tikai sintaksi.  Tad saku aizrauties ar elektroniku. Nezinu kapeec un kadeelj tieshi, ta vienkarshi notika un saskaros ar atmegu16. Lai labaak izprastu procesus utt. izveeleejos  tomeer maciities ASM. Kuru parzinu labaak? nezinu. Funkciju referenci pie saniem un aidaa

----------


## Epis

> Domāju izveidot jaunu sadaļu forumā par programēšanas valodām, Delphi, C, Pascal, VisualBasic - par objektu programēšanas valodām.


 Būtu labi tādu sadaļu izveidot priekš (Visual Studio 2005 C#,vai basic ) 
un apspriest tur jautājumus kā pieslēgt dzelzi pie kompja caur to Rs232,USB,LTP vai internetu 10/100. 

man šobrīd tas ir baigi aktuāli jo mēģināšu saslēgties ar kompi caur Rs232, un proga jau nesastāvēs tikai no plikas datu nolasīšanas un saglabāšanas kādā text failā, bet arī vizualizēšanas x,y grafikā. 
Vakar atradu Labu grafika bibloteku (klasi) saucās ZedGraph + tāds kad var ielikt tajā Visual studijā to grafika simbolu pie Toolbox izvēlnes paneļa un ar peli ielikt grafiku windows logā   ::  un lai grafiku izveidotu nav īpāsi daudz koda jāraksta (citos google kodu piemēros tā visa lieta ir sarežģitāka). 
šeit wiki links http://zedgraph.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

un vispār jau kompis ir baigi labais instruments un tas ir liels + ja māki kādu progu uzcept arī uz kompja lai dzelzi savienotu (tagat es tam esu nopietni pieķēries klāt) 

zinu kad boot forumā ir programmistu sadaļa bet tur ir viss samest vienā čupā, un bīj temats kā saslēgt dzelzi ar kompi un atbildes protams bij vispārigas un katrs atbildētājs ieteica savu mīļāko progammēšanas valodu, viena java, otram C,un trešais tur kautko par php, vispār murgs kautkāds. un tad vēl aiznesās bazars kad Rs232 ir morāli un garīgi novecojis  ::  un USB jāizmanto, es vakar google pameklēju C# USB biblotekas un knapi kautkādu pusfabrikātu atrasu (diez vai tur kautkas strādā), bet priekš Rs232 ir normāla gatava Klasse system.IO.Ports.SerialPort + čupa ar  metodēm to es saucu par normālu progu, bet priekš USB nav galīgi nekā!!  ::  
Robotic SDK pakete arī komunicē ar dzelzi caur seriālo, pagaidām to robotic SDK nesu skatījies, bet vēlāk noteikti apskatītes vaidzēs  ::

----------


## janispu

> bet priekš USB nav galīgi nekā!!


 Un nevajag, jo FTDI RL245 ir labs risinājums pat vājam programmistam. Tas ir USB kontrolieris, kas no dzelžu puses ir kā vienkāršs datu buferis, respektīvi, dzelžu galā nav jādomā par USB protokola nodrošināšanu. Savukārt kompja pusē FTDI piedāvā DLL failu ar plašu klāstu gan VB, gan C programmās izmantojamu funkciju, arī piemēri ir.

----------


## Epis

apskatījos ir tur tās biblotekas, bet tā es vēl tik labs C# programmis nēsu lai tur varētu saprogrammēt tādēļ čakarējos tagat ar COM porta progu (itkā jau proga ir kas sūta String uz com portu bet vaig sūtīt Hex ciparus nevis to tektu , tagat čkarējos ar string to hex. konvertēšanu un otrādies + bitu darbībām.

Par USB man bīj ideja pa taisno slēgt USB (bez tiem USB čipiem) datu vadus (caur 74Hc244 buferi) pie fpga mikrenes IO vada un tad izveidot primitīvu komunikācijas State machine iekš fpga lai viņa varētu sņemt datus un sūtīt datus kompim, bez nekādiem tur stūlbiem protokoliem (pa taisno kā Rs232 variantā )
laikam bez tiem protokoliem nekas tur neiet

----------


## janispu

> es vēl tik labs C# programmis 
> Par USB man bīj ideja pa taisno slēgt USB 
> laikam bez tiem protokoliem nekas tur neiet


 Es arī C Windows vidē neprotu, tāpēc iztieku ar VB6.0 un FTDI mikrene ir jauka. Par RS232. To salīdzināt ar USB nevar, jo USB ir tikai divas datu līnijas, kuras tā vienkārši pa taisno raustīt nevar. Ar RS232 ir savādāk; tam ir pat 4 vadības līnijas kuras var raustīt pēc savas patikas.
Kāpēc man pašam vairāk interesē FTDI: tas ir vienkāršs (pat ļoti) lietošanā un RS232 jaunajiem portatīvajiem vairs nav.

----------


## Epis

Es tos Ftdi apskatījos itkā tas programmu atbalsts tur ir un piemēri arī itkā ir, bet vienagla pagaidām pārāk sarežģiti priekš manis, pagaidām palikšu pie rs232 kamēr pieredzi vairāk iegūšu un tad jau kautkad vēlāk nāksies no Rs232 pāriet uz to USB.

----------


## konis22

Jāsaka ka pagaidām mokos ar asm un priekš dzelžiem šhis man patīk!Ir daudz vēl jāmokās bet ar vienkāršām komandām var daudzko uzrakstīt.Šobrīd strādāju pie programmas kas kontrolē gan valkoderu un visu pārējo kas nepieciešams vienai manai shēmai!Tipa vadības panelis ar vairākām funkcujām diapazonam 2M.Visi 80 kanāli un repītera kanāli!
To visu kontrolēs tāds štrunts kā pic16f84

----------


## ezis666

nekādu nemāku  ::

----------


## a_masiks

kaut kad sen - Fortran 4.

----------


## malacis

C, C++, un visādus asemblerus.
Nenobalsoju, jo aptauja piedāvā tikai vienu izvēli. Muļķīgi   ::

----------


## M_J

Atšķirībā no Konis22 ar ASMu nemokos, to drīzāk izbaudu. Mokos ar Delphi7. Bet tā nu ir, ka to dzelzi pa laikam jāpieslēdz pie datora, lai pamainītu regulējumus un paskatītos, kā viss strādā. Kaut kāda programma tam ir vajadzīga. Tagad tā ir rakstīta iekš Delphi7. Sākotnēji programmu uztaisīja cits cilvēks, kuram tas ir maizes darbs, bet gan viņam, gan man apnika saskaņošanas process, katru reizi kaut ko mainot. Viņš atdeva izejas failus, nācās izpētīt un saprast, kā viss strādā, lai varētu turpināt. Mans viedoklis: salīdzinot ar ASMu Delphi ir drausmīgs monstrs. Besī ārā kaut vai tas, ka viss jāraksta divas reizes: katra sūda funkcija vai procedūra iepriekš jādefinē. Par komponentēm - nekad nevar īsti zināt, kā viņa uzvedīsies. ASMā - kā uzraksti tā notiek. Rezultātā - ja dzelzim tiek pielikta jauna funkcija, uzprogrammēt attiecīgo softa daļu dzelzī man sanāk krietni ātrāk un vieglāk, kā atbilstošo daļu datorā. Un tas viss situācijā, kad visa galvenā darīšana notiek dzelzī, kas ir pašpietiekams, bet dators tiek tikai pa laikam pieslēgts, lai šo to paskatītos un pamainītu. Protams, ka tam Delphi ir miljons visādu iespēju un "navarotu", bet tie man 100 gadus nav vajadzīgi. Domāju, ka manām vajadzībām Delphi ir par sarežģītu. Vai kāds var ieteikt kādu vienkāršu instrumentu - primitīvu kā cirvis?

----------


## parols

protu : pascal,delphi,quickbasuc(qbasic),hipertext markup language(html),php,javascript etc.
skumdinaja tas ka tik vienu var izveleties

----------


## konis22

::

----------


## malacis

paldies, *konis22*, tā jau ir labāk   ::  

te bija softs

----------


## Amigo69

Daudzu man pazīstamu normālu cilvēku vidū (..normālu ? nu - mūsu izpratnē.. citiem - frīki, kas nezkāpēc iedomājušies apgalvot, ka Word nav operētājsistēma un, kuri vispār uzdrīgstas apgalvot, ka ir jāzin kkas cits par Microslave..Office un IE) vārdu salikumi "webdizainers" vai programmētājs ir pielīdzināmi sava veida lamuvārdiem, bet tas tā...
Pats sāku pētīt datorvadāmu ierīču būvi izmantojot Imanta Gorbāna (strādā Latvijas Universitātē) grāmatu "Dators Fizikas laboratorijā skolā".. tām man bībeles vietā bija...
Ja cilvēks ir normāli apguvis programmēšanu un algoritmizāciju (par tādiem neuzskatu tos, kas darījuši tikai kko ar web saistītu, vai uzzīmējuši pāris klucīšus ar VisualBasic), var viegli pāris nedēlu laikā apgūt dabu ar jaunu programmēšanas valodu. Ja cilvēks māk, tad tādi apgalvojumi, kā "es protu tikai Pascal" vai "saprotu tikai QBasic tādu un tādu versiju" ir pielīdzināmi tam, ka mehāniķis teiktu, ka saprot tikai Audi vai Wolkswagen un neko citu.
Es to uzskatu par proļēmu, ka netiek izprasta darba būtība; šobrīd pat daudzi vispār tik izveido kkādas aplikācijas vizuālā vidē un ieliek mājaslapā..un čau - vispār ne interesējās, nedz sajēdz kā vispār kkas strādā. Lielām koorporācijām un viņu 'mārketingam' laikam stulbi klienti ir izdevīgi.
Tā turpiniet.
Diemžēl ir maz cilvēku, kas prot asambleru, un vēl mazāk tādu, kas to prastu labi - optimizēt utt.

Kas attiecas uz to, ka Borland Pascal/Turbo Pascal un tajā kompilētas programmas "patērē 100% procesora jaudas"... vai vismaz tā rāda taskmanager... nu, neiedziļinoties, atcerēsimies, ka tās ir "īstas veco laiku programmas" un radītas priekš DOS (tā nav vairākuzdevumu); ja nu jūs tiešām nevarat eksperimentiem atļauties vienu vecu Pentium kasti ar DOS 6.22 vai win98, tad var jau portus no XP programmēt..t.i. piekļūt ar Delphi, vai, teiksim, jauno FreePascal kompilātoru.

P.S. Izmantojiet Microslave jauno Silverlight un cāļa sitēmu, un tēvoča Sema..tfu..Bila mārketinga dievs jūs bagātīgi atalgos...

----------


## karloslv

Amigo69, par politiku un uzskatiem nav vērts cepties. Ja pašam der - izmanto, ja neder - neizmanto.

----------


## templis

Kādreiz pratu Borland Pascal, sintakse tik aizmirsusies..
LU mācījos C++ pamatus, paralēli PHP pašmācības ceļā apguvu..
Prakses laikā nācās saskarties ar JAVA, ko pamazām apgūstu darba procesā..
Par optimizācijām ir tā.. Ir labi, ja tu zini un māki, bet reālajā darbā man ar optimizāciju tikai tagad nākas saskarties, un tas pats ne klasiskajā optimizācijas izpratnē.. Parasti jau domā, kādas datu struktūras izmantot datu glabāšanai un apstrādei, kā un vai vispār pilnībā kārtot datus, vai tikai daļēji kārtot.. taču tas ir svarīgi tikai tādās situācijās, kur ir kritiska katra sekunde un katrs atmiņas bits, jo optimizācija prasa laiku izstrādē, un tas savukārt maksā naudu..

----------


## JDat

Vinchi! A ko dariit ja es protu vairaakas valodas?
Teiksim ASm un Visual basic. un pie tam maaku lasiit un apmeeram saprast kodus no daudzaam citaam valodaam? Bez tam kur ir QBASIC, GAMBAS, Freebasic, Great Cow Basic utt? Laikam vajadzeeja taisiit aptauku liidziigi kaa tas ir exiven services online CV (vai kaa tur vinju) sadaljaa, kur var garaa sarakstaa pie katras valodas pielikt attieciigu zinaashananu liimeni.

----------


## java

java

----------


## tvdx

Pats māku programmēt* C/C++ , kādreiz mācēju arī BorlandPascal & QBasic
kodēt māku: PHP/JAVA/HTML/BP/QB/ASM/C#
*vienmēr var labaak
cienījamie kolēģi: nejauciet kodēšanu ar programmēšanu, jo web-ā var viegli no 1 uz 2 valodu staigāt, diemžēl, reālās valodās, tas tik vienkārši viss nav, katrai valodai savas īpatnības/ domāšanas stils

----------


## Delfins

kodēšana nav tāds vārds (drīzāk saistīts ar citiem novirzieniem), tas ir slengs no vārda kods, kas ir daļa no programmas.
Drīzāk jāraksta - web izstrāde/programmēšana, ja grib tieši to domāt.

PS: ar PHP var tīri normālu HTTP serveri uztaisīt uz soketiem un tādā garā.. resp. kad skripts pārtop par relatīvi pilnvertīgu programmu.

----------


## tvdx

un, kas tas ir ??? visa dzīve nesastāv no smukām bildītēm WEB-ā (piem. bankomāti web-ā jau nestrādā) tur ir citi tīkli, cita arhitektūra, kas prasa mācēt programmēt(parēķini, cik klienti pieslēdzas vienlaicīgi tavam serverim, un cik  ik mirkli izmanto bankas pakaplojumus, kur otrā pusē ir nopietni dzelži, un visa jauda tiek pattērēta pareizā, muļķu drošā, vispār drošā un kļūdu drošā darbībā...)

----------


## Delfins

Tavai zināšanai, bankomāti strādā uz Windows, un virsū kaut kāda .NET programma. Protams, ne visi bankomāti, bet tādi ir.
Ja tu uzskati, ka web-s beidzās ar bildītes parādīšanu, tad tev jāiet skoliņā mazliet pamācīties un arī kaut kur idejas `pasmelties`.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tvdx vispār pzdc... Tad tu saki, kā ~prot programmēt C un C++? Nu nu... - kāda ir sintakse salīdzināšanas operātora definēšanai C++ klasei? Ar ko atšķiras piešķiršanas operators no copy konstruktora? Kas ir volatile keyword? Kurā atmiņas apgabalā atrodas mainīgie, kas definēti funkcijas iekšpusē ar static keywordu? Ko maina static keywords pirms funkcijas definīcijas .c,.cpp failā?
Domāju, ka tu nezini pat 20% no šitajām lietām..  :: 
Par PHP - domāju, ka tā ir pilntiesīga progammēšanas valoda, nevis skriptošana. Vispār interesanti - ar ko skriptošana atšķiras no programmēšanas? Domāju - kompilēts outputs neskaitās..  :: 
Beefs

----------


## JDat

Teorētski varētu atšķirties tieši ar kompilētu izeju. Ir taču atšķirība, kad programma pārtulkota mašīnkodā vai tiek darbināta virtuālā mašīnā vai citādi translēta izpildes laikā. Ko nozīmē pilntiesīga programmēšanas valoda? Par to varētu ilgi diskutēt beztēmā.

tvdx: a kāpēc nevar taisīt bankomātus uz PHP? es neredzu ne vienu šķērsli tam...

----------


## jeecha

Principaa skripteeshanas valodas ir viens no programmeeshanas valodu paveidiem. Parasti par skripteeshanas valodaam sauc konkreetaas aplikaacijaas iebuuveetas specifiskas valodas kuraas var rakstiit shai aplikaacijai specifiskus papildinaajumus. Tiesa muusdienaas shie jeedzieni ir ljoti izpluudushi jo daudzas aplikaacijas lieto nevis sev specifiskas skriptu valodas bet kaadu no populaarajaam embedeetajaam valodaam. Taapat arii daudzas embedeejamaas un skriptu valodas muusdienaas ir apaugushas ar ljoti plashaam iespeejaam un tajaas pashaas iespeejams rakstiit pilnveertiigas programmas (kaut vai tas pats PHP).

Taapat nevajag jaukt interpreteejamas valodas (kuras interpretators izpilda pa taisno no izejas koda vai byte-code, nevis izejas kods tiek kompileets uz mashiinkodu) ar skripteeshanas valodaam. Sensenos laikos tas bija viens un tas pats, bet muusdienaas taa gluzhi vairs nav (Java, Python un citas par skripteeshanas valodaam iisti negribeetos saukt).

Starp citu pats aptaujas virsraksts "Kādu programēšanas valodu Jūs protat?" ir principiaali dumjsh. Ja cilveeks paarzin programmeeshanas principus tad adapteeties jaunai izstraades videi un valodai ir dienu jautaajums. Cita lieta ka konkreetaas valodas efektiivai pielietoshanai ir jaapaarzin ne tikai valodas sintakse, bet arii esosho biblioteeku bagaazha. Tad nu rodas jautaajums ko iisti noziimee "prast programmeeshanas valodu X" - vai tas ir lieliski paarzinaat taas sintaksi vai arii paarzinaat arii biezhaaklietojamaas standarta biblioteekas...

----------


## tvdx

0xDEAD BEEF : neesu te lai rakstītu referātus par sintaksi... plika sintakse ir "kodēšana", āķis programmēšanā ir izdomāt efektīvu algoritmu...
ok šodien būs SRM  (http://www.topcoder.com/tc)  parādi cik punktus dabūsi.... domāju tev būtu jābūt 1. ( tak visu zini, citiem skabargu acī redzi, būs visi 3 uzdevumi pa pāris minūtēm... )

----------


## jeecha

Par bankomaatiem un webu runaajot - tipiski bankomaatiem lieto specifisku aplikaaciju kas nodarbojaas ar prezentaaciju, iekaartu vadiibu un komunikaacijaam ar serveri. Bet muusdienaas shajaas aplikaacijaas parasti ir embedeets arii web browseris kuru nereti lieto (muusu banaanrepublikaa gan nee) lai piedaavaatu dazhaadus papildu informatiivos servisus.
Iespeejams ka kautkur pasaulee kaads arii lieto browseri kaa baazes aplikaaciju, un tajaa pluginus prieksh iekaartu vadiibas (piemeeram caur J/XFS). Kaadreiz lietuvieshu kantorim kursh nodarbojas ar bankomaatu tirdznieciibu baltijaa bija aptuveni taads prototips, straadaajoshs uz Wincor Nixdorf (kaadreiz Siemens) bankomaatiem, bet nopaardot to savu radiijumu vinjiem taa arii nevienam neizdevaas cik atceros.

----------


## Delfins

> Ir taču atšķirība, kad programma pārtulkota mašīnkodā vai tiek darbināta virtuālā mašīnā vai citādi translēta izpildes laikā


 Ja programmas uzdevums ir saskaitīt 2+2=4 un dod 100% garantētu rezultātu, tad pilnīgi vienalga kas tur apakšā - programmētājs raksta kodu un kompilē (PHP tas varētu būt turkmmcache vai zend encoder). viss - uzdevums izpildīts, klients apmierināts.

----------


## tvdx

nu, visi bankomāti pieslēgti 1 lieldatoram (nu ne gluži 1 , bet vairākiem, kas viens otru dublē) tiem drrošība ir lielā svarā... protams ir arī internetbankas, bet tas nu nav tas, ir bijuši mēģinājumi uz .NET pārtaisīt (parasti samērā drīz pārtaisa atpakaļ) , jo .NET , ne C/C++ ne PHP vai kaada Datubaazeem orienteeta personaalo valoda (uin arii SQL datubaazes) nav veidotias taadiem apjomim, un tādus apjomus no vinjām izspiest nevar, un nav droshi pateicoties taam, ka kaads ierakstiis "volatile" , jo tas tak ir kruti - citi to nezina.... te nu ir citāts no RK (baidos ka ne vārds vārdā) : "always avoid "coollness desiese, since it's more improtant that your program works, than how impressive it is..."")

----------


## tvdx

Javistiem ar ir vēlme pārņemt pasauli, nu neizdevās (vecais labais sakāmvārds- kas derīgs visam, nav derīgs nekam) , nu ok zīdaiņu spēlītēm ir (WEB-am) , reizēm izpildes ātrums ir kritisks, un tad PHP un JAVA u.t.m.l. vnk izgāžas
ok, g2g domaat un paprogrammeet

----------


## JDat

Jeecha! Komentārs par PHP un banomātu bija domāts speciāli tvdx!   ::  Man no lietotāja viedokļa izskatās ka bankomātā darbojas powerpoint.  ::  Lai arī patiesība lietotāja interfeis ir vienkāršs, apakšā ir sarežģītāk (kriptogrāfija, datu bāzes, sarunas ar karti, naudas seifu, kameru utt). Katrs raksta ar tādu softu, kādu grib. Bankomātam pilnīgi pietiktu ar M$ Visual C vai tml.

tvdx! Un ja nu sakari pazūd ar to vienu lieldatoru? Patiesībā tur ir decentralizēts klasteris ar daudziem datoriem. Ne viens normāls cilvēks netaisīs tik stulbi. Ir pat varianti ka bankomātu pieslēdz caur publisku internetu. Protams tas viss iziet caur vairākiem drošības layeriem utt. To visu var salīdzināt var sava veida draugiem.lv klasteriem vai ar mini google sistēmu.

----------


## tvdx

njaa , aidaa, hakeri jau tik stulbi ka ja taa buutu, tad neko neiztukšotu  ::

----------


## JDat

viss atkarīgs no tā kur smadzenes atrodas, gan vieniem, gan otriem.

protams parasti cenšas izvairīties no tādiem ekstrēmiem gājieniem.

----------


## Delfins

praktiski viss ir publisks. kā gan jūs iedomājaties, kā bankomāts rēzeknē strādā? - atvilkts pa zemi tīkla vads līdz Rīgai?!  ::  
tas pieslēgts publiskam internetam vai jebkuram citam tīklam (telefonam), tik pa virsu XX aizsardzības/kriptēšanas. Lai atkodēt piem. 256bit kriptētos tīkla pakas un vēl izprast ar kādu "valodu" runā klients/serveris - darbs N gadiem pat profiņiem (ja ķerās no nulles). Un tik pat labi tās pakas var ģenerēt PHP+Apache. Tieši tāpēc nav svarīgi pati valodas zināšana, bet roku līkuma leņķis  ::

----------


## tvdx

JDat: tā kā tavas smadzene vēl atrodas rīgā, var secināt, ka tavas smadzenes neder ne vienā, ne otrā pusē  ::  )...
Delfins: protams, ja iesaisti ASM tad roku taisnumam ir nozīme, patieībā nevis roku taisnumam, bet smadzenēm, kuras darbojas... bet ja ne ASM, tad lūdzu parādi man kā ar GWBasic var tādu bankas prototipu uz PC uztaisīt...  :: , nu nesanāks... katram sava vieta, un tev- skolas sols (nu nejau LV, j tu ideāls paraugs kādi pēc LV izaug...) un ja tu saki ka PSRS solos sēdējis,tad negribējis tur sēdēt...  ::

----------


## jeecha

Bankomaats Reezeknee pie servera Riigaa parasti buus piesleegts nevis caur VPN paari publiskajam tiiklam, bet caur izdaliito liiniju (kaadreiz caur X.25, tagad paarsvaraa TCP/IP).

P.S. Shai jautaajumaa es nefilozofeeju, es ljoti labi zinu tieshi shajaa jomaa kaa kas straadaa un kaadas ir "jaunaakaas attiistiibas tendences" - maksaajumu karshu sisteemu arhitektuura un dizains ir mans pamatdarbs par ko man maksaa algu.

----------


## JDat

tvdx nepīpē kapronu! Kāda X.. pēc bankomāta softu jāraksta ar GWBASIC (laikam vienīgais ko tu zini)? Tev ir problēmas ar pareizā instrumenta izvēli pareizā uzdevuma veikšanai (ne tikai softa lietās, bet arī elektronikā). Katrs raksta ar ko grib, jautājums: vai tam ir jēga un (bankomātu gadījumā) arī pietiekoši droši. Ja ir kaut kas gatavs un pārbaudīts, tad kapēc to pašsu rakstīt vēlreiz un riskēt dabūt iekšā papildus kļūdas. Protams bankomātus saslēdz (parasti) saslēdz ar bankām caur izdalītajām līnijām, bet emu lasījis ka ir bijuši gadījumi ka savieno par ar satelīttelefonu (ja nemaldos tad iekš žurnāla Radio 20xx gada numurā).

----------


## ansius

tvdx, tu jau ilgstoši esi parādījis savu nekompetenci un mazo sajēgu par lietām kopumā. daudzas kases sistēmas tiešām strādā caur publiskiem tīkliem, bet ar pietiekami spēcīgām drošības metodikām. Un iespēju robežās no tā cenšas izvairīties, piemēram lietojot izdalīto līniju, kas no lattelecom nemaz tik dārgi nav. vieglāk/lētāk ir kartes klonēt, nekā starpinformāciju uzlaust. un vēl interesanti zināt uz kādas datubātes tvdx turētu finansiālo informāciju?  ::  savējie sapratīs un zin uz kā tad tās lietas grozās, lai jau tvdx padomā (ieteicams neverbāli) un pietiks te muļķības spamot, gandrīz jau katrā tēmā jālasa dažu "labu" verbālās caurejas.

----------


## JDat

Sadaļa Programmas/Software neder šiem mērķiem?   ::

----------


## tvdx

visp. Perl/CGI ir nekorekts ( CGI nav valoda, bet IPC ( Inter Process Communication) veids ) CGI esmu rakstījis iekš C/C++, tomēr stingrāka valoda  ::

----------


## JDat

> visp. Perl/CGI ir nekorekts ( CGI nav valoda, bet IPC ( Inter Process Communication) veids ) CGI esmu rakstījis iekš C/C++, tomēr stingrāka valoda


 A normāli salikt pieturzīmes slabo? Ja tu programmē tik pat labi kā liec iekavas šajā postā, nu tad tu esi visdefektīvākais programmētājs.

EDIT: tobiš nē. Gribēju teikt punktus un komatus nevis iekavas.

----------


## tvdx

tie, kas mani pazīst, zin to, ka LV valodu nejēdzu  ::  , bet programmēt kko māku, nju ok .NETneciešu ( vsp. GUI neciešu ) vairāk tieši algoritmus

----------


## JDat

saakam beztēmu:
nu ļoti man patīk komunicēt ar tvdx.  :: 

Kas ir tie, kas tevi pazīst? IBM Mainframe programmētāji vai radioamatieri dienvidamerikā?

Beidzot tiki pie radioamatiera licences? Baigi intensīvi tu būvēji transīverus. Frekvenčmēru un AVR web serveri uztaisīji?

----------


## kaspich

pod windozu kaads driverus programmeet maak?  ::

----------


## JDat

pod mendozu kāds noteikti māk draiverus programmēt!  :: 

Visdrīzāk nobanotais janisb02...

----------


## kaspich

> pod mendozu kāds noteikti māk draiverus programmēt! 
> 
> Visdrīzāk nobanotais janisb02...


  ::  a par ko nobanoja?

----------

